

Ask HN: What ISP do you use, and what do you recommend? - cmstoken

Which internet provider do you use? And which would you recommend for speed, reliability, customer service, etc...
======
humpt
that reeeeaally depends on the area you live in. You'll probably not get the
answer you want if you're not more specific.

------
a3n
At my address I can have Comcast (what I use), or CenturyLink DSL.

Oh, for the days when you _chose_ an ISP, rather than submitted to one.

